# Best Micro Bubble Airstone?



## crypticmonk (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd like to get something with the smallest bubbles that doesn't clog very easily. I've tried those glass diffusers, and I don't like them, partly for that reason. What are those wooden ones like?


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

The question comes down to what your going to use the airstone for. Could you give us some idea of what the application will be?

In my opinion the ceramic airstones like the Rena Ceramic Air Stone and the wood airstones made of lime wood are not very suitable for use in a planted tank. I find the bubbles too small to really circulate the water, and too large do be used to distribute CO2. Others may have a different opinion. Typically the ceramic will clog, and the wood rot over time. No matter what you pick, they will need periodic replacement. 

You have another issue, the smaller the bubbles, the easier they clog. It's going to be difficult to find one that does both. Usually you need to compromise on the selection you make. 

Here is a link to a thread for making DIY airstones - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/20-diy/203174-diy-air-stone-mist-sized-bubbles.html

For myself, I tend to pick those inexpensive blue stones like this (offsite) - Marina Air Stones: Aquarium Aeration
Yes they produce large bubbles, and still clog, but they are cheep enough to replace when that occurs.


----------



## crypticmonk (Sep 6, 2012)

DaveK said:


> The question comes down to what your going to use the airstone for. Could you give us some idea of what the application will be?
> 
> In my opinion the ceramic airstones like the Rena Ceramic Air Stone and the wood airstones made of lime wood are not very suitable for use in a planted tank. I find the bubbles too small to really circulate the water, and too large do be used to distribute CO2. Others may have a different opinion. Typically the ceramic will clog, and the wood rot over time. No matter what you pick, they will need periodic replacement.
> 
> ...


Yeah I realize it's a catch-22, I'm just wanting the best overall option. Like I said, I want something that has smaller bubbles, so no, the goal is not circulation. I have a DIY CO2 setup (the bubbles feed into the filter intake), but I've found the smaller the bubbles, the more the CO2 dissolves, even with the filter. Yes, I know the ideal situation is to spend $500 to get a whole co2 setup, and I'm a terrible person for not doing it, etc etc, but it's not going to happen, so don't ask


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Since you want this to diffuse CO2 into the tank, you want to get something specifically made for this. Here are a couple of examples (offsite links) -
https://www.amazon.com/Rhinox-Nano-CO2-Diffuser-Aquarium/dp/B0058XWDFO
Aquarium CO2 Diffuser: ISTA Mini Ceramic Cone CO2 Diffuser

Be a bit careful shopping because some of the similar products require a working pressure of about 30 PSI, which means you'll need the whole expensive CO2 set up.

If you don't liek those ceramic ones, you could try the Rena Ceramic Air Stone or a wood airstone. You might also consider a Kordon mist air fine airstone. As I pointed out, I don't think the bubbles are fine enough for CO2, but I think those are the choices your left with. 

Normally, I'd also say get a pair of them, so you have a spare if one clogs, and you can attempt to clean the original one. However, if you are going to need try them until you find one you like, just get one to start.

A note on wood airstones. Often these are a piect of wood with a hole drilled into it and a fitting attached. Often their is a leak between the fitting and airstone. Silicone rubber can be carefully used between the fitting and wood to give you a good seal.


----------

